# Getting my rasboras to school?



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello folks,

I've been replanting and restocking my 46gl tank and everything is going great so far, except that my "schooling" fish aren't schooling... I've got 25 harlequin rasboras in the tank, along with 1 betta, 2 dwarf plecos, and 10 brochis splendens. The harlequins look great, but hardly ever school (except when they were first moved into the 46gl). Is it typical for harlequins not to school, but roam all over the tank? I had hoped that the betta would be large enough to get a schooling response from them, but no go (he's pretty much the laziest and most non-agressive betta I've ever seen). 

Do you have any suggestions for a slightly larger fish that I could add to give the harlies some incentive to school...but not actually eat them or the betta? I was thinking maybe a dwarf honey gourami / pair or a pearl gourami (but not sure if the pearl would be big enough to eat them). 

Thanks!
Art


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

To get my rasboras to school, I just pile them into the minivan.

Everybody's a comedian, huh? Sorry I can't be of more help. At least your question may get more attention.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

huh? you want to force your harlequins to school? Schooling fish don't always school...I don't think you can do anything about it, unless you want to stress them to death.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! 
vancat- nice! alas, I don't think they'd enjoy the ride in a minivan  

darksome- I don't want to do anything that will negatively affect the rasboras (the health of my fish is more important than aesthetics anyway), but if introducing another fish might induce them to school more often than they do now (without harming them) that would be great. 

Art


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Schooling is a behavior to get away from a predator. Sooo.. wither add a predator (jk) or add a scary but nice fish- like a gourami or a rainbowfish species. The activity will get them to pack together, though schooling is kinda hard even doing this....

GL!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

artgecko said:


> Do you have any suggestions for a slightly larger fish that I could add to give the harlies some incentive to school...but not actually eat them or the betta?


Adding fishes that will scare the rasboras will cause them to hide.

One way to encourage shoaling fish to shoal is having them in a species tank with long open space. Species tank offers security. When the fishes feel safe, they are more likely to move around. A long open space encourages them to move in group through that space, i.e. shoal together.

I had a set-up like that for a neon tetra tank. At night, couple hours before the light went out, the fishes were in a mood of getting ready to rest. Instead of playing with each other, they were more conducive to forming a group and shoaled the long open space covering the length of the tank. Seeing them shoaling gave me the impression that they were content with their state of being. Very soothing to watch.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks!

bartoli- They will school more after the tank lights are out (in the PM and AM before they come on). Right now my tank has platns on the sides, in the background, anda piece of driftwood in the center (with open space across the front / middle area). I am waiting on a shipment of plants (stem plants, crypts, and dwarf clover), but I will keep that basic layout with the front mostly open. They do not seem scared in the tank at all... just would rather go off "exploring" than hang out together. 

What about this...instead of using a larger intimidating fish to get them to school, perhaps a better-schooling peaceful fish that is about the same size as the rasboras? I like the lemon tetras and from all accounts they school well and are very peaceful. But I'm not sure if a group of, say 6-7 of them would be enough (for the LTs to have a proper school) and whether or not they'd be a "good influence" on the rasboras and encourager them to school... I do think they would complement the looks of the rasboras and would certainly be a less risky option than a larger fish that might choose to harass others.

Thanks,
Art


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I doubt that lemon tetras will get harlequin rasboras to shoal. If anything, it is more likely the other way around.

Also, if the introduction of lemon tetras creates two compatible, but equally dominant, communities within the same tank space, it may decrease the shoaling frequency of both communities due to a crowded tank.

The best bet may be ensuring that the environment is conducive to shoaling, i.e. having plenty of long unobstructed open space. If that does not give satisfactory result, look again to see what can be done to improve the space arrangement. Remember that everything we put into a tank help to define space and therefore affect fish behavior.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have found that a territorial dwarf cichlid is good, like a cockatoo cichlid. They will defend a territory, which will cause your fish to school if they get too close. however they will not continue harassing and chasing your rasboras throughout the aquarium.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replies again!

I may try a small group of rainbows and see how it goes... They are interesting and peaceful fish, so shouldn't harass the rasboras. Even if they don't improve the rasboras schooling, they will look good in the tank.

Artgecko


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

You're welcome Artgecko. Getting fishes to shoal more often can be as difficult as herding cats - each of those little animals has its own mind. Best of luck!


----------

